
BRIN Index for PostgreSQL: Don’t Forget the Benefits - davidquilty
https://www.percona.com/blog/2019/07/16/brin-index-for-postgresql-dont-forget-the-benefits/
======
zeroimpl
I’d be interested to know some specifics on how big the index is and how well
it performs for different values of the pages_per_range parameter on this
dataset.

------
paulddraper
tl;dr is this:

> BRIN indexes are efficient if the ordering of the key values follows the
> organization of blocks in the storage layer....Keys on generated sequence
> numbers or created data are best candidates for BRIN index

